# Gasoline smell coming from vents



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Wondering if anyone here has had this happen or heard of this happening. When I take my Cruze to the, let's say theatre, when I come back out and start her up if I have left the climate controls on defrost I'll notice a strong smell of gasoline from the vents when I turn off defrost mode and back to bi-level. Like I said it takes being driven somewhere, the theatre, and left for a little bit, most often 10 minutes of being parked, and then started back up. The smell doesn't happen at any other time.

I am taking it to my dealer on Tuesday morning so if no one knows I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Also the smell doesn't last more than a couple seconds


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

*Gasoline Odor through Vents*

Wondering if anyone here has had this happen or heard of this happening. When I take my Cruze to the, let's say theatre, when I come back out and start her up if I have left the climate controls on defrost I'll notice a strong smell of gasoline from the vents when I turn off defrost mode and back to bi-level. Like I said it takes being driven somewhere, the theatre, and left for a little bit, most often 10 minutes of being parked, and then started back up. The smell doesn't happen at any other time.

I am taking it to my dealer on Tuesday morning so if no one knows I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This is usually an EVAP system issue. 

If it was something like an intake manifold gasket, you'd be smelling it all the time.

No check engine light on?


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

No check engine light


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Also the smell goes away after a couple of seconds


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

mine is more of an oil smell but i wouldnt rule out gas as a smell either. there is a thread about this if you use the search feature. mine is exactly the same. drive somewhere, park for 5-30min, and oil smell is in the car. once car is drivin a short distance the smell goes away(which is why i dont bother bringing it in because they probably wont smell it, and tell me the car is working as designed)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Burnt coolant odor would be far more common. With engine odors, gas or oil, would have to go past that hood gasket, route up and over to the air intake vents only on the driver's side. What about opening your hood first to check for gas odors?

Do prefer the days when brass fittings were used in lieu of these plastic quick couplers. You can run your finger under these if the car sat for a bit to feel for any drops of gas. Worse case scenario is an engine fire. Leaks don't get better, they get worse coupled with 45 psi of fuel pressure. 

Can also be a victim of dirty tricks, like someone pouring in a cap of gas on your air intake. Another one was pouring a half a quart of oil under a guy's brand new car. Drives them nuts.

Just wouldn't take gas odors lightly.


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the same issue. It stinks up the whole garage after I leave it for a while as well as coming through the vents when I start up.

There is a thread on this
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-discussion-forum/3721-gas-smell-restart.html

One of the posts says he had to get his evap canister replaced.

I need to take mine in to the dealer... Not looking forward to that...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Fuel evaporative system, EPA required, consists of the vent valve, normally open, a carbon filled canister, a purge valve, normally closed, and a pressure sensor within the confines of the fuel tank.

A worse case scenario is to top off your tank when cool, then leave it parked in the heat of the sun. Gas expands, not a good idea to attempt to get that last bid of gas in the tank, a space above is required to handle that expansion. In a sealed system without that opened vent valve that lets fumes pass into that canister, the gas tank could explode with pressure.

Prior to the fuel evaporative system always was an aperture in the gas tank cap to relieve this pressure.

The canister is suppose to collect these fumes, when the vehicle is started and ran for a period, the vent solenoid closes, and that purge valve opens leading into the vacuumed intake manifold, but only when the turbo is not running, MAP sensor handles that. This draws air backwards through the cannister and into the intake manifold. Preventing it from entering the atmosphere, least in theory.

Feel that the canister is located in a very poor position in the Cruze, under the vehicle and behind the fuel tank exposed to road dust, road salt, rain splash and slush. During the purge cycle, these moisture is sucked back into the tank, and the canister can get plugged with road dust, particularly when driving on a gravel road. For years, mounted high under the hood on the firewall. Plenty of space in there to mount this canister.

During the purge cycle, a very slight vacuum occurs inside the fuel tank in the order of -0.7"/H2O, if this pressure is not reached, an error code will be set. On other GM vehicles, could be the same in the Cruze, when the PCM gets bored will run this vacuum test three time, if that pressure is not reduced 2 out of 3, that sets the error code.

For ages, use to be one fuel line running to the engine, but when the larger engines and cramped underhoods became popular, a return line had to be added to prevent vapor lock. With fuel evaporative system the pressure line, return line, and the vent line were added, increasing the odds again for fuel leaks. With these cheap in-tank fuel pump, fuel recirculation became mandatory. Some of these tiny pumps were dissipating 140 watts!

Cruze did eliminate that return line by mounting the fuel pressure regulator inside of the tank, but with regulator problems, no longer a simple job to replace it, does have a neoprene diaphragm that can crack. Now the tank has to be dropped to replace it.

When driving in the rain, watch out for those water puddles, in the desert, watch out for that dust.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ben Jammin said:


> Wondering if anyone here has had this happen or heard of this happening. When I take my Cruze to the, let's say theatre, when I come back out and start her up if I have left the climate controls on defrost I'll notice a strong smell of gasoline from the vents when I turn off defrost mode and back to bi-level. Like I said it takes being driven somewhere, the theatre, and left for a little bit, most often 10 minutes of being parked, and then started back up. The smell doesn't happen at any other time.
> 
> I am taking it to my dealer on Tuesday morning so if no one knows I'll keep you guys posted




Ben Jammin,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Raw gasoline oder is not to be trifled with......I've seen the results.

But, in this case, I wouldn't be surprised if they found the air filter housing improperly seated.
After shutoff, a bit of fuel sits atop a closed (and hot) intake valve, and it will boil off.
The vapors are supposed to remain in the intake tract and are vacuumed and burned in the engine at startup......a poorly seated filter housing or ductwork will allow those vapors to hang under the hood....not enouph to cause a fire, just enouph for the cooling fan to suck into the HVAC system.

If there was a actual liquid fuel leak, say at the injector supply rail, the car would have a severe fuel odor as you walked up to it and fuel odor during operation.

Likely a simple repair.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've also had a couple of members report the Evap canisters needing replaced for some strange reason. This can also cause a brief gasoline odor. In any case, definitely get it taken in and fixed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Duplicate thread?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-forum/12083-gasoline-odor-through-vents.html


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yep,
It is.

I missed it.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Duplicate thread?
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-forum/12083-gasoline-odor-through-vents.html


I missed it also. Threads merged.


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea it's not a raw gas smell it's more of just fumes and I just pin pointed it down to when I start the car with the defroster on and switch it over to bi-level and hit max fan speed I'll get the smell every time so I'm going to duplicate it myself for the dealer lol they're not fooling me. Also I told my step dad who is a mechanic about the fuel evaporation system and he says yea that's a more likely cause. Though if I have the extended warranty I'm not sure why anyone would dread taking it into the dealer, shouldn't it all be covered?


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

I have also looked all over under the hood and the fuel rail and lines and saw no leak or any trace of scent. It is strictly through the vents, and smells already burnt.


----------



## yosmitesam (Dec 9, 2012)

I smell a bit of an oil smell. My dealership says they don't smell it. At first I thought it was just me. My friend smelled it too mine isca 2011 lt
:question:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep us posted on if and when you do go in to your dealership, Blancmange. 
Regards, 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Ben Jammin (Dec 12, 2012)

Had her in the dealer, they cleaned some oil that spilled onto the transmission from the last oil change but other than that they said they couldn't find the smell and said it's likely nothing to worry about which I agree with since I haven't smelled it since and there is no check engine light


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

yosmitesam said:


> I smell a bit of an oil smell. My dealership says they don't smell it. At first I thought it was just me. My friend smelled it too mine isca 2011 lt
> :question:



yosmitesam,
I would be happy to look into this for you. I would just need you to send me a PM with your name, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Either way, please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ben Jammin said:


> Had her in the dealer, they cleaned some oil that spilled onto the transmission from the last oil change but other than that they said they couldn't find the smell and said it's likely nothing to worry about which I agree with since I haven't smelled it since and there is no check engine light






Ben Jammin,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that you are not experiencing this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## BBolding (Jul 17, 2011)

I have the same problem but mine smells like gas thru the vents all the time! Have took it to the Chevy Dealer and they cant find where it is coming from. Its bad when my wife has to roll down the window in our new car due to the gas smell. Couldn't even sell the car if I wanted... Only got 59,000 miles on it! would expect it from a car that has over 200,000 on it... Smell has been getting worse, I have to go on a 4 day trip next week and not looking forward to the gas smell drive... May just have to rent a car.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BBolding said:


> I have the same problem but mine smells like gas thru the vents all the time! Have took it to the Chevy Dealer and they cant find where it is coming from. Its bad when my wife has to roll down the window in our new car due to the gas smell. Couldn't even sell the car if I wanted... Only got 59,000 miles on it! would expect it from a car that has over 200,000 on it... Smell has been getting worse, I have to go on a 4 day trip next week and not looking forward to the gas smell drive... May just have to rent a car.


You implied your dealership could smell it as well? If this is correct, open a case with GM and take it back to the dealership. If they couldn't smell it - many techs get so bombarded with smells they lose their sense of smell - I still recommend opening a case with GM and then finding a different dealership.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BBolding said:


> I have the same problem but mine smells like gas thru the vents all the time! Have took it to the Chevy Dealer and they cant find where it is coming from. Its bad when my wife has to roll down the window in our new car due to the gas smell. Couldn't even sell the car if I wanted... Only got 59,000 miles on it! would expect it from a car that has over 200,000 on it... Smell has been getting worse, I have to go on a 4 day trip next week and not looking forward to the gas smell drive... May just have to rent a car.




BBolding,
I am sorry to hear that you are having this issue with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. Have you been in contact with customer service in regards to this? Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Blancmange said:


> I have the same issue. It stinks up the whole garage after I leave it for a while as well as coming through the vents when I start up.
> 
> There is a thread on this
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-discussion-forum/3721-gas-smell-restart.html
> ...


Took mine into the dealer but they didn't find anything. In fact, there was no gasoline smell that day. The smell was really bad the day before so I thought it was a good time to take it in.

Might be ambient temperature related. Hopefully, I'll be in a position where i can take it in as soon as the smell gets bad next time. Otherwise, I'll be chasing this forever.


----------



## Brian G (Aug 28, 2019)

2017 Chevy Cruze. Same issue, not covered under warranty. So pissed 2k later. Ridiculous, new car and still making payments.


----------

